# Hornets @ Raptors, Jan. 16th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>

















*New Orleans Hornets* (5-30) @ *Toronto Raptors* (14-23)
January 16th, 2004, 1:00 PM EST
TSN






































*Baron Davis, JR Smith, Lee Nailon, Rodney Rogers, PJ Brown*





































*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Eric Williams, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*</center>


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think the Hornets win this one to fellas...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hornets have been playing well of late, winning 3 of the last 4 I believe, but we're playing at home, we're just a different team in the ACC, I say the Raptors win this one easily.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

JR Smith is going to put on a show...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh needs to get the ball today, he can score at will against the Hornets front court.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

remember guys....we also won 4 of last 6.... 

Bosh is going to put on a show....!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Hornetsboard GameThread 

:wave: 


I think we (nawleans) are able to win this game and I really hope JR is gonna make another 20+pts game!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> Hornetsboard GameThread
> 
> :wave:
> ...


We'll see, Toronto is a totally different team at home, but New Orleans is playing better of late. 
Good luck!


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

PJ Brown will have to do a good job on Bosh if the Hornets want to have a chance. Raps 112, Hornets 93.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that this will be Toronto's first win when their opponent scores 100 points or more.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Sorry. My Eagles are playing.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Chris Bosh with 8 of Toronto's first 12 points.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

26-26 after the first.
Bosh has been playing very well, another career high in points coming up?


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Anderson n Nailon r killin us


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

61 points in the first half for the nawleans hornets!!! amazing! baron davis with 10 assist already at half! He is going to make 20+, believe me! chris anderson with a couple of dunks and everybody is playing great! J.R. with 7 points so far on 3-5 shooting!

Toronto is hitting good from beyond d'arc!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>vi3t_boi11</b>!
> Anderson n Nailon r killin us


no offense, but it's anders*e*n!!! you made the same mistake like the ones who printed andersen's jersey which he wore during the dunk contest!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Down 61-47 at the half.
It's unbelievable, Chris Bosh needs to get the ball more, he has 18 points in just 9 FG attempts. Everytime he gets the ball, something good happens. Raptors will have to utilize him more in the 2nd half if they are going to make a comeback.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

on nba.com it says 60-47, i thought they had 61


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh with his first 30 point game?
Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

yea, but they'll prob be doublin him in the second half


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

that's it, this season is done, this is a travesty!!!!!!!!!!:upset:   :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:  :sour:  :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

yes 77-71, we can still win this


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors make a nice little run to start the 4th quarter.

77-71 New Orleans with 11 minutes to go in the game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Baron Davis looked hurt in the 3rd quarter. If Dickau is going to play in his place, Alston will have to take it to him on offense.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

omg, j.r. smith wit back to back three n dickau wit a three


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

WTF just happened??????????????????????:upset: :upset: 
we were so ****ing close and their dropping 3's on us. Why is Jalen rose in the game and why isn't bosh in the game?
Where is BOSH????????????? What the **** is rose doing, stop jacking up shots and play some DDDDDD


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

95-92 New Orleans, only down by 3 now.
They are giving the game to us we goto take advantage.
Raptors need a stop on this posession.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors lead 96-95!!!
Bosh with two unbelievable blocks on Nailon!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors win 102-99!!!


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

yes raps win, bosh got that last rebound, 7th straight double double


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>vi3t_boi11</b>!
> yes raps win, bosh got that last rebound, 7th straight double double


Yeah I was just about to point that out.
They said he didn't get a double double, but that last one at the final second counted.
Great 2nd half performance by the Raptors.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Raptors Win!

CB4 Double-Double
MOP 25Pts
Alston 13 Pts, 7 Assists
Rose 19Pts


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> that's it, this season is done, this is a travesty!!!!!!!!!!:upset:   :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:  :sour:  :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors now only 3 games out of both the division lead.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

OH my BOSH..... that is some crazy block.... 

Haha we rule....

I almost had a heart attack


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I would have been pretty pissed if we lost this. It definetly wouldn't have done anything for team chemistry, thats for sure.

We didn't really deserve this but thank god we pulled it out. The Hornets are just that bad I guess.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think the Hornets are a pretty solid team. Think about when Magloire comes back. Hopefully they can trade away Baron and get some nice prospects for him. Jackson is getting fined 27 000$ a game? Serves him right not to show up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

By the way I posted this in another thread but I will put it up here aswell.

Mo Pete, who has replaced Vince Carter at the 2 position has averaged 22.3 PPG in his last 7 and has shot 52% from the floor. Vince Carter meanwhile, has averaged 21.3 PPG in his last 7, and has shot 45% from the floor.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

OH WOW that was the most agrivating game i have seen this year. BOSH was the man again but god dammint J. Rose needs to go, it looks like he is playing pick up ball or something, i know i know he was big down the stretch but still god damn. 

Did anyone see Marshall on the bench pouting, when they were up and made the comeback, **** he has to leave too. 

Was it just me or was marshall the one getting exposed on D?

I apologize in advance for my outburst, i simply had to get that off my chest, thanks. 

I will end this post by saying: BOSH BOSH BOSH BOSH BOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rose took a couple of bad shots in this one, but he made some really good plays aswell, without him we wouldn't have made that late 4th quarter comeback.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Most amazing stat. Bosh 10-12 FTA.

Eat me Vince.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> Most amazing stat. Bosh 10-12 FTA.
> 
> Eat me Vince.


Shouldn't you be watching the Eagles game?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

ARGH I missed the game... slept my *** in... :upset:

A lot of you seem to be pissed at Rose.... sounds like we could use a Penny...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

New Orleans exposed one of our team's biggest weaknesses today with such regularity that they nearly won the game. Our team is poor at rotating to defend the pick and roll, and it caused numerous open scoring attempts for the Hornets today.

We are good at putting pressure on the point guard with our bigs, Bonner, Bosh, Marshall, but when the pass-off is made the other three defenders on the floor are slow to rotate. Everybody needs to switch on the fly when the pick and roll is run against us and that means deciding whether to abandon your assignment to get up on the open man or to stick with your man and wait for another player to pick him up before he can set for a shot.

On several occasions Dickau and Brown ran a quick screen at the top of the arc and forced Bosh to push Dickau. Half the time Bonner quickly moved-up to cover the corner, which was usually Nailon, leaving a forward open in the post. The other half of the time nobody rotated to the open man and it allowed an open look for the Hornets.

In this situation I would've liked to see Sam go to a 3-2 zone. I'm not sure what he was thinking. The Hornets repeatedly ran this basic play on us and as a team we were ineffective. The sequence where JR Smith and Dan Dickau got three longballs on three possessions could've been the end of the game for us. Throwing a bit of umbrella zone at them might have discouraged Brown from climbing out to the top of the arc. I think it could've prevented a lot of open looks that the Hornets easily managed today.

Mitchell wasn't stubborn, though. He went right down to the end of the bench today and didn't ask Bosh to play a huge load of minutes for the first time in a while. We saw a bit of Woods, a bit of Aaron Williams, and Donyell Marshall's minutes went down significantly. New Orleans' energy players really put us through the ringer today at times, especially in the second and third quarters, and I was glad to see Mitchell throwing a lot of different players into the fray. I think substituting Aaron Williams for Chris Bosh during the third (?) helped us keep the game within reach. Aaron on PJ was a good matchup.

C4 had a fast start in this game and New Orleans did an excellent job on him in the second half. PJ Brown is a hugely underrated player. He is a defensive stopper and he forced Chris to take a lot of shots out of his comfort zone. This was the first game in a while where Chris didn't shoot around 60% and a lot of that can be attributed to the Hornets keying on him in the second half. That being said, Chris still managed to get to the line a dozen times, and converted on ten. His ability to get to the free throw line is uncanny for a player of his age. If he can get to the line eight or so times a game, it will be a game-winning difference for us over his career. It is impossible to overstate the importance of getting to the free throw line, and in doing so put other players, especially important defenders, in foul trouble.

Chris' blocks in the late fourth on Lee Nailon were awesome. The first was a picture-perfect help defense block off the glass that he rejected firmly but kept in play and created a break that resulted in a score. The second was an extremely difficult block: a one-on-one swat that he touched almost the instant it left Nailon's fingertips. You see players attempt a block like that fifty times a game and it's a rarity for it to happen more than once. Both Bosh and Alston had late fourth-quarter blocks in this fashion which were the result of getting tight on their men and showing them no respect. This defensive mentailty is something that was lacking in the first half.

As a team we were able to contain Andersen and Nailon in the second-half and that was a major reason we held New Orleans under forty points. The Hornets ended the second quarter on a major run, scoring 35 points, 14 more than we scored. The Raptors responded in the fourth period, scoring 36 points and holding the lowly Hornets to 22, a 14 point difference. We responded to the way the Hornets ended the second in kind, which was very exciting to watch. The third quarter was a grind for both teams, but our fourth-quarter dominance was the difference-maker.

The Mo Pete that played without Vince Carter on the floor in past years is gone. Mo Pete, sans Carter, has been excellent this year. Not only is he consistently scoring 20+ points (at home), but he has regained his desire to drive and to take the right kind of three-point shots. Very few transition longballs from Peterson since Carter's departure. Mo shot 71% from the land of plenty today and added 6/6 free throws to go along with a big ten boards. If he can find some patience on the road he could be a very important player for our team going forward.

Hoffa took just two shots today, which were polar opposites. The put-back he had off of a missed reverse lay-in by Bosh was pretty. He used both hands and showed that he has a soft touch around the rim. The other shot was an awful miss off of glass that didn't come within feet of the rim. He is still strugging to discover what he does best in our system on offense. It's not hard to tell what Mitchell wants from him (plant, set screens, fight for rebounds, get back on defense). I think Araujo gets caught-up in the flow of the game and tries to do everything. I was pleased to see him manage a rebound every two minutes and pick-up only one foul, but overall his play today was a little on the reckless side. Our coaches will have to continue to work with him to help him build some poise.

Rafer Alston has lost his shooting touch. It is normal to expect a 3/12 or 4/13 game from him nowadays. He needs to take the ball to the rack instead of taking 18-footers. Sounds simple but it is a big difference in the way we run our offense. Alston doesn't seem able to put the ball in the hoop with regularity and teams are starting to pick-up on that. I thought he played a decent game today but it's hard not to notice his difficulty shooting. I'd like to see a lay-in attempt for every jumpshot attempt, but that might be wishful thinking. I hope Alex English is working with him every day on his shot. English was a beautiful shooter and Alston needs a hand. It is literally the difference, IMHO, between Alston being a decent distributor and an excellent point guard.

M16 got his shot-off today. I guess it isn't the end of the world after all.

Something else that concerned me with our play today was that we had only 77 shot attempts, significantly less than what the Hornets managed (90). At times our offense becomes heavily half-court when we are at our best on the break. If Mitchell is serious about attempting nearly a hundred shots a game, we need to pick-up the pace. That means more of a focus on defensive rebounding and outlet passes. Jalen Rose could be a big part of that. I hope to see him hovering around half-court waiting for the first pass to start the break more often. With players like Peterson, Alston, Palacio that can really get-out and move, it doesn't make sense for us to allow other teams to dictate our pacing.

JR5 was huge in the fourth quarter today, despite giving-up a lot of points through his defensive assignments. Jalen took it upon himself to help carry us to a win today and while that doesn't always work, it's a joy to watch when it does. Jalen had a few scores in the dying minutes and added perfect free-throw shooting for the first game in a little while. I hope some scouts were watching this game, bumping-up JR's value to a team that's looking to win this season. I hope Portland is still interested.

Anyways, back on the road we go. Jeckel and Hyde, again?


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Another great game for Bosh!

I think he's for real now

Mo Pete is tearing --- up right now, i predict Mo Pete averaging 14 PPG and 4 RPG for the rest of the season....if they could only play on the road


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

---- we won i switched to the playoff game the tv off when we were down by 11 we were going back no forth tought we would'nt stay cose, just checked for the hell of it on nba.com what the final score and was shocked we won 102-99.

another solid performance by Bosh

Now if only they can a road game.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Mo is playing rediculous. :yes:


oh and ny knicks lost again last night


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

Bosh in the last 15 games has averaged 17.3 points and 9.7 rebounds.

I don't know if anyone else has noticed this, but he isn't being pushed around in the post anymore. It's as if a switch went on and all of a sudden he a physical presence.

I can't wait to see what the future holds...I only hope it is in a Raptors uniform.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

whats wrong with the raps uni's?
Go Mo!!!.....


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I think they should wear the red ones more.

I think they should change the logo to dino claws that you see on merchandise, it would be more marketable, keep the uni's the same just maybe some minor tweeks.

home uni very original, retro look like the pistons.
keep the road ones the same.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm Never Gon Say Mo Peterson Is A Good Player Untill He Starts Doin The Samethin He Does At Home On The Road...

If He Drops 25 Points At Minny Then I'll Say His A Good Player.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Q8i</b>!
> I'm Never Gon Say Mo Peterson Is A Good Player Untill He Starts Doin The Samethin He Does At Home On The Road...
> 
> If He Drops 25 Points At Minny Then I'll Say His A Good Player.


Well he's improving on the road, he scored 18 points against Philly didn't he?
Hopefully he can keep it up.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

for sure he'll keep it up...he's becoming a leader.....(join now)


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

I am so surprised at Mo Pete's improvement that the skeptic in me is thinking that this is just a mirage, but I dont know after each game he is proving me wrong


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

A good fourth quarter for the raps. I liked how they showed heart and didn't give up, they kept at it and in the end deserved the win for their fight.

Why is Eric Williams still starting? I know he is a good defensive player but this guy does nothing to contribute to our offense. I think Murray should get a chance starting.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

I am so surprised at Mo Pete's improvement that the skeptic in me is thinking that this is just a mirage, but I dont know after each game he is proving me wrong


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

I am so surprised at Mo Pete's improvement that the skeptic in me is thinking that this is just a mirage, but I dont know after each game he is proving me wrong


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

laydee-bawla22
What Are U Sayin Murray Starting? lOl The Dude Sucks At D
His A Good Bench Player.. But Not Startin!
JRose Is Gettin More Minutes Than EWilliams Anyways...

We Dont Need To Change Anythin In The Line-Up..
Let's Just Start Winnin Games On The Road Bro


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be watching the Eagles game?


The game was well in hand at this point.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DAllatt</b>!
> Bosh in the last 15 games has averaged 17.3 points and 9.7 rebounds.
> 
> I don't know if anyone else has noticed this, but he isn't being pushed around in the post anymore. It's as if a switch went on and all of a sudden he a physical presence.
> ...


pretty impressive. I'll bet they were an efficient 17.3 tool. He's got a real talent for getting to the line

I think he still gives up position too easily though. No idea why he's been rebounding better. Maybe your right?


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

I thought that was it....the perfect 20+point Bosh theory will die today....but its still ALIVE!!....


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Where is John calling Bosh a super scrub on days like this?

I can't see how anyone who has watched Bosh play can see anything but stardom in Chris' future.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> Where is John calling Bosh a super scrub on days like this?
> 
> I can't see how anyone who has watched Bosh play can see anything but stardom in Chris' future.


bah, don't worry about him. dude lives in Hong Kong, so who knows the last time he's actually watched a raps game, let alone watching one this year.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Not a pretty win but we'll take it, now a real test on the road vs the strugaling T-wolves team, but then again we havent won a road game since the big win in Miami so i dont expect this game to be much different then the last ones unless everyone shows up and gives 100 %


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

To check out my review of this game and most of the games check out this thread in my personal forum (post in other threads there too)

Offishal Raptor Thread


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Since Madman is advertising his Raptor thread, I will do the same.

Turkish Delight's Official Toronto Raptors Thread


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Brutal game to watch for most of it. Giving up 61 at the half and letting Nailon and Andersen go off for big games.

Raps played terrible for most of the game and still WON. I'll take it. We have played very well some nights and lost so I think the boys deserve a win like this.

Bosh is just awesome. At both ends. Those blocked shots were as important as any basket we scored.

Double doubles for MoP and Bosh.

Rose scored some very big baskets but am I the only one who thought he took some very questionable shots? You overlook that when they are going in but when they don't it looks very selfish and hurts the team. He needs to start defering more to Bosh and even MoP at times. It's really their team now. Jalen is in a suporting role now.

Oh well, 5-2 now in January. Big game against the Knicks this week.

Chance to steal one in Minny tomorrow. Wolves are still not right.


----------



## whizKIDD (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Guys! 

Nice win against strong Hornets. 

You played "normal" for 3 quarters, but in the 4 the Raptors were unbelievable. 

With Bosh doing well on both ends of the court, MoPe stepped up.

2 very nice blocks by Chris at the end of the game, when it was on the line. MoPe hit very important 3`s.

Rafer also did a nice Job in running the point and score a "nasty" layup.

Come on Raptors go for PO 

Have a great Day

Bye Whizzy


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

my heart had sunk so low at half time i really thought if we lost this our season was over by the time i flicked bak on to chek we had won damn it felt good to no we could pull wins out like this but still it wasnt a nice feelin to begin with. like raps.com is sayin this really is a new era in toronto's basketball legacy bosh is the now and the future!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

